# Port Clinton Resident Wins Life on Lake Erie Photo Contest



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Brian Sims won the judges praise and received the overall favorite award in this years Life on Lake Erie photo contest for his image entitled, Lightning Strikes taken along the Lake Erie shoreline.More...

More...


----------

